# Problem with Netbeans 7.1.2 on FreeBSD 9



## pauloperes (May 15, 2012)

So,

I installed Netbeans on FreeBSD 9, but I have the following problem:

When I started netbeans for first time, it was working OK, but after that netbeans did not start again, only when I remove the .netbeans directory on my user directory.

How do I resolve this?

Att,

Paulo


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

Start it from the command line and post any error messages that might appear.


----------



## mlinuxgada (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I've solved that with the *netbeans --nosplash* option when starting the binary. But I have some different issue here - Netbeans starts, works for some time -- about 5-10 minutes -- and then freezes. I can*'*t even close the application normally. Tested with latest openjdk6/openjdk7. Can*'*t attach log output because nothing is printed as error or exception.

And most importantly - the one core from the CPU has 100% load! 

How should I proceed here?


----------



## mlinuxgada (Jun 11, 2012)

Fixed that.


----------

